# Big THANKS to Kat and Grey Legion



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I just wanted to say thank-you to Kat and Grey Legion for giving me the heads up on a L046 Hypancistrus zebra!

I was able to grab it last week and he is doing well in the 40gal tank. They are trying to get em some more over the next while so he should have tank mates of his own species soon!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm sure you would have done the same for me. I'm just so happy you finally found one!


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Never a problem, glad your happy !!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats Knave!  how nice of them ^^ You guys rock!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey, how about a photo of the new baby???


----------

